# 45 lock miter



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been debating whether or not to pick one of these up, as I'm not sure how much use I'd get out of it. Here's a link to a Rockler special on one, so the price seems OK. (I know it's not a Freud bit)

45° Lock Miter Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

I've been playing around with a drawer lock miter trying to make some corner joints with it. So far it has gone well, but the 45 seem like it would be better as it's made specifically for that. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Frank

These are useful. They come in different sizes, suitable for different thicknesses of wood. Are these advertised ones the right ones for the thickness of wood you normally use?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm surprised; I thought I'd get more responses. The only drawback I can see is the need for a very good router table with extra provisions for making the vertical cut. Just to insure that the joint is tight.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I hate them... they can be a pain to set up, LOTS of variables can make things go wrong. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Get them, they are great tools for making strong boxes and frames.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Buy a lockmitre bit, have a high fence for the second cut, take time with setting up, using spare pieces, then save set up pieces for next time, this will make it all easy then you'll use it, I find it very useful for joining vertical cabinet pieces.
Derek.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

There is an article in the current issue of Fine Woodworking magazine about using a digital height gauge to set up a lock miter bit without making any test cuts, and getting it right the first time. The height gauge has many other uses in the shop too. I'm going to order one based on what I read in this article. I have the Wixey digital angle gauge and love it, so this looks like a good complement to it.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the Freud baby Lock miter and love it. Be sure to go to Bil Lucus' work shop demos for some tips on setting it up. As he sugges on his site I mad a special fence just for the lock miter. I put a fake front (1/4" hard board) on front of the fence for the different height settings that I use for different thicknesses of wood.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

taxque said:


> I have the Freud baby Lock miter and love it. Be sure to go to Bil Lucus' work shop demos for some tips on setting it up. As he sugges on his site I mad a special fence just for the lock miter. I put a fake front (1/4" hard board) on front of the fence for the different height settings that I use for different thicknesses of wood.


Hi

Do you have a URL for that site, please? I tried Lucus and Lucas without finding it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Peter I saw this a little late but I think Greg may have ment John Lucas for the video of the lockmiter bit use. Here is the link to his site however he has passed away so there will be no more of his great videos. 
Welcome to WoodshopDemos.com 
and this one goes straight to the lockmiter video
"Locking Miter Joint"** [Part 2] ******************************* Page 1

Well it is not a video but it is a very good explantion of how to setup the bit.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

routafinger said:


> I've been debating whether or not to pick one of these up, as I'm not sure how much use I'd get out of it. Here's a link to a Rockler special on one, so the price seems OK. (I know it's not a Freud bit)
> 
> 45Â° Lock Miter Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools
> 
> I've been playing around with a drawer lock miter trying to make some corner joints with it. So far it has gone well, but the 45 seem like it would be better as it's made specifically for that. Any ideas? Thanks


Hi Frank,
I think the 45º lock miter is a good bit to have. I wouldn't substitute it for the drawer lock miter for doing drawers though. It is a great bit for corner joints in cabinet & box making. Great for fake beams & nuel posts in stair work. The first time I used it I cut the 45º on the table saw first not even thinking the the bit cuts the 45º.


----------

